# A new hairdo



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

I truly wasn't sure where the heck to put this, but then I thought how I love to either shock people, or make them laugh.  Two of my fave things, lol!  So I figured this might be entertainment.  And there isn't a thread for "shocking people" unless it's the political thread, lol!!

Ok, here goes.  I felt I really needed to shake up my life a bit after working hard to understand a thread about socialism.  I said hell with it and took a walk, where I ended up at Walmart.  Sunday, and guess what, there was a hair salon open.  Result:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

nobody's entertained yet?  Geesh, what do I have to do to get some attention, LMBO!!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh, ok. I give you a :


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Oh, ok. I give you a :



You are such a good friend Pappy, lol  My 15 inch braid is lying in a baggy next to my computer, LOL!  I'm going to send it to Wigs for kids.  That wasn't "why" I cut my hair off, but glad I can maybe help some little kid with cancer.

I feel "light-headed", lmbo!!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2016)

OOOh Denise...that  style is going to be soooo easy to wash and Go...fabulous...and the bonus is the sick  kids get to benefit too...go you....

BTW did you know that there's a theory about women and the length of their hair and the stages of mind set


one of them is that when you cut your hair... quote'' 
[h=2]She’s cutting off fear.[/h] *When a girl finally has the courage to cut her hair, she’s finally owning who she truly is.
*
*She’s cutting herself off from everything she was, to be everything she is.

http://elitedaily.com/women/girls-cut-hair-cut-off-more/1039658/

*


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 1, 2016)

Omg Denise,lol
I'm shocked! You cut it all off!
I really like it,mostly because when a woman makes a decission like this,its because she is shedding baggage and feels more powerful!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2016)

Ha! yep just what I said before you Vicky....


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> OOOh Denise...that  style is going to be soooo easy to wash and Go...fabulous...and the bonus is the sick  kids get to benefit too...go you....
> 
> BTW did you know that there's a theory about women and the length of their hair and the stages of mind set
> 
> ...



Thanks Holly, I know people don't always see threads but it did cross my mind that I might "look" to ugly for words, LMBO!!

I really love that saying.  I actually feel a bit like that I also felt like I wanted to add a bit of style to my life, and I'm even going to get a little color added I think.  I've always wanted to have a bit of blonde, so, we'll see next payday, lol


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Omg Denise,lol
> I'm shocked! You cut it all off!
> I really like it,mostly because when a woman makes a decission like this,its because she is shedding baggage and feels more powerful!



Wow Vicky, you and Holly both put in words some of what I was feeling I felt a little daring, and "don't be afraid denise, try something fun & new".


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> Ha! yep just what I said before you Vicky....



It was a blast, and surprisingly, I can honestly say I have no regrets  I mean one friend of mine on facebook said "oh, you cut off your pretty hair", but even that was ok.  I know her well enough that she still loves me, LOL!!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2016)

Denise...good thinking...put a little bit of lightener on at the front..not too much ,  but I agree a little bit of colour will add some brightness to it..and  it'll make you smile every time you look in the mirror I'm sure.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

LOL, I agree about just a little, and only top/towards the front.  I'll show you what I'm thinking, and I think your thinking too, lol Way more hair than I have, and gorgeous, young model, but something along the lines of this:


----------



## Ina (Feb 1, 2016)

Denise, your beautiful!  When the breeze blows you'll feel so cool when it ruffles your hair.  If my ears didn't stick straight out, that's how I would wear my hair.  You just keep on keeping on my friend.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

Ina said:


> Denise, your beautiful!  When the breeze blows you'll feel so cool when it ruffles your hair.  If my ears didn't stick straight out, that's how I would wear my hair.  You just keep on keeping on my friend.



Oh thanks Ina, so good to see you today  I am having fun with it, and I understand about not covering some of what "I think" are imperfections on me  I think my biggest concern has been my profile.  My nose is kinda big, I think my chin doesn't stick out far enough, and wow, I guess the list goes on. I am happy to say I am not as conscious of those today.  Oh, and the tremor I developed in '88, wow, I'm getting over that one too

One thing for sure though, I will need to wash my ears now


----------



## jujube (Feb 1, 2016)

When I went to very short hair a few years ago, I realized what _true_ women's liberation is.  I wash it, it takes less than 30 seconds to dry with the hairdryer or I let it dry on its own.  Bliss!


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 1, 2016)

Denise you look beautiful!!! I second Holly, my daughter wears her hair even shorter and highlighting the tips is fun. She has dark brown naturally so we do warm blonde on the tips. Actually you can be creative and highlight with just about any color.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

I do feel that way jj, but when I was done my shower this a.m. I was thinking I may be mistaken for a guy, LMBO!!  I tried to find earrings I haven't worn for ages, hoops I think will do, so I can wear those so people can tell I'm a woman.  Oh hell, who cares, but if I get hit on by any women, I'm just speechless right now, LOL!  Maybe I should get those earrings soon as possibleraying::lofl: Be back later, headed out for my walk denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2016)

Easy breezy hairdo Denise, looks great on you!  Kudos for taking the plunge....you're all ready for springtime now! :sunglass::yougogirl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Denise you look beautiful!!! I second Holly, my daughter wears her hair even shorter and highlighting the tips is fun. She has dark brown naturally so we do warm blonde on the tips. Actually you can be creative and highlight with just about any color.



Good to know about the "warm blonde" fur. I am looking things up so I can be sure a hair dresser knows what she is doing.  Sometimes they don't like it when you have read things online, LOL!  But I do on things like this It's my hair LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Easy breezy hairdo Denise, looks great on you!  Kudos for taking the plunge....you're all ready for springtime now! :sunglass::yougogirl:



That's at least part of the reason for sure  I am really having fun with it, and I think I must have needed it because I am enjoying it  No regrets  The gal that cut it did a good thing making it so short.  At first I thought oh oh, but then I saw how before, when I wanted to spike it, the gal hadn't cut it short enough  It spikes without anything on it, but I like to play with some sticky stuff called "style sexy hair", something like that 

Thank you much, it's encouraging when others give you a thumbs up


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2016)

With your complexion you have more than a blond option for highlights, a nice red would look great on you too....just a thought!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> With your complexion you have more than a blond option for highlights, a nice red would look great on you too....just a thought!



This is what the hair dresser said, red highlites.  I don't know for sure which way to go.  I don't want to look like I am trying to be 18 again, LOL! Silly ya know  But we'll see I guess.  I tried to crop my pic for avatar so you guys could see my new makeup.  I haven't warn any for ages but I felt like it when I got the new style  Anyway, bought my first Matte, lip stain and I LOVE it, plus an eyebrow pencil.  Never used one in my life.  If you could see the pic close you will believe that.  I'll put full photo here I know I need a diff color for eyebrows, chose wrong on that  But the lipstick is Cover Girl, Berry Blackberry, and I'll get the "whole" name off the box, tomorrow a.m.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

Ok, I found it, while I'm trying not to burn dinner, LOL!!

Cover Girl "Outlast", Berry Delicious, is the color or #595.  Says 24 hours but pretty sure permanent unless you have your lips removed, LOL!  Nah, it's really nice, and has an xtra stick that is like a gloss, but not gooey like some. Seems just like lipstick moisture only completely clear


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 1, 2016)

Definitely rock the earrings gal! An inspiration from back in the day...




Hey she still looks stunninglayful:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 1, 2016)

Beautiful Denise!


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 1, 2016)

Yay for you Denise.  Looks awesome.


----------



## chic (Feb 2, 2016)

Denise, you totally rock. I wish I had your confidence in life and self.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 2, 2016)

_Good for you Denise! That haircut is cute on you and it's definitely says I am ready to go for the gusto! _ _I'm for going for the red coloring too...blondes are good but redheads are spunky! _


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 2, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Definitely rock the earrings gal! An inspiration from back in the day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that Pat Benatar??  She sure does, and I listened to her song the other day, one of my faves!!

Love is a Battlefield:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 2, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> View attachment 26397_Good for you Denise! That haircut is cute on you and it's definitely says I am ready to go for the gusto! _ _I'm for going for the red coloring too...blondes are good but redheads are spunky! _



Folks say the red will take better too.  I save a good chunk of hair for the hair-dresser to test on. Hope whoever I get doesn't gripe about me having them do that.  I need to know before I do it, that they know what they are doing 

I love this color Babs, I've been thinking to keep with the darker look, so thanks so much for this, and your encouragement denisek:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 2, 2016)

chic said:


> Denise, you totally rock. I wish I had your confidence in life and self.



Thanks chic, I guess I am fairly confident, but it would have to have come from just "survival" because I've never succeeded at many things in life, other than just that, LOL!  

I think of you when I am sticking to my stretches  I know you do Yoga, and I have kind of formed my own "program".  I just stretch and do have a mat I sit on the floor  I have problem shoulder, and neck.  I have something called spasmodic torticollis, and I find it wonderful to stretch those muscles out, and I feel the difference since I started

You and I are both here, so we are both survivors  hugs, Denise:love_heart:  PS I was just thinking about that hug, it's so easy for me to hug someone else, but I don't like getting hugs, kinda weird huh


----------



## Linda (Feb 2, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> LOL, I agree about just a little, and only top/towards the front.  I'll show you what I'm thinking, and I think your thinking too, lol Way more hair than I have, and gorgeous, young model, but something along the lines of this:I love your new hair cut, it looks great on you.


 Wow Denise, this photo looks like what I sent you of my granddaughter's blue hair when she made a self-cartoon.  Same haircut I mean.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 2, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> Folks say the red will take better too.  I save a good chunk of hair for the hair-dresser to test on. Hope whoever I get doesn't gripe about me having them do that.  I need to know before I do it, that they know what they are doing
> 
> I love this color Babs, I've been thinking to keep with the darker look, so thanks so much for this, and your encouragement denisek:



You are welcome Denise. Girl, you have the whole world waiting to show you its wonders...go for it!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 2, 2016)

Linda said:


> Wow Denise, this photo looks like what I sent you of my granddaughter's blue hair when she made a self-cartoon.  Same haircut I mean.



Yeah the haircut isn't me at all, I just wanted to show the color/lightner


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 2, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> You are welcome Denise. Girl, you have the whole world waiting to show you its wonders...go for it!



I've seen a lot of America luckily, but I'd like to be like the lady in that video from Britains got talent??  Did you see that on the other thread yet?? Denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2016)

Denise, maybe next time you need a good haircut, you should see this fella.  :hair:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh Lordy, he would have to be good at using those "weapons" so he wouldn't get sued, LOL!!  Geesh, I never thought I'd see a hair-dresser like that!!  Thanks SB, fun to watch!!


----------



## chic (Feb 6, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> Thanks chic, I guess I am fairly confident, but it would have to have come from just "survival" because I've never succeeded at many things in life, other than just that, LOL!
> 
> I think of you when I am sticking to my stretches I know you do Yoga, and I have kind of formed my own "program". I just stretch and do have a mat I sit on the floor I have problem shoulder, and neck. I have something called spasmodic torticollis, and I find it wonderful to stretch those muscles out, and I feel the difference since I started
> 
> You and I are both here, so we are both survivors hugs, Denise:love_heart: PS I was just thinking about that hug, it's so easy for me to hug someone else, but I don't like getting hugs, kinda weird huh



I'm so glad to hear about your progress at yoga. That's really awesome. Have you tried doing the neck exercies and "nose slices" to help your spasmodic torticollis. Just gently rock you head back and forth makeing slicing motions with your nose. Keep your nose and spine in alignment always. 

Yoga has been making me feel better too. Now I can bend down and get up fluidly like a young person instead of a crippled old folk.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 6, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> Ok, here goes.  I felt I really needed to shake up my life a bit after working hard to understand a thread about socialism.  I said hell with it and took a walk, where I ended up at Walmart.  Sunday, and guess what, there was a hair salon open.



You have done well, comrade Denise.  You now resemble the typical hard working  proletariat  woman, with the right revolutionary dedication.  

  Chairman  would be proud!     




****just pullin' yer leg**********


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2016)

chic said:


> I'm so glad to hear about your progress at yoga. That's really awesome. Have you tried doing the neck exercies and "nose slices" to help your spasmodic torticollis. Just gently rock you head back and forth makeing slicing motions with your nose. Keep your nose and spine in alignment always.
> 
> Yoga has been making me feel better too. Now I can bend down and get up fluidly like a young person instead of a crippled old folk.



I'll see if I can find how to do the nose-slices Chic, anything that might help is welcome hugs, denise


----------

